# Tilit Shift Conversion



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Had another try at this on the Tiltshift Maker site...








Phil


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Cool. I spent hours playing with tilt shift, pity your photo had no people in it.

Nice all the same. 


Maxtor.


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Maxtor said:


> Cool. I spent hours playing with tilt shift, pity your photo had no people in it.
> 
> Nice all the same.
> 
> Maxtor.


I know, i have to go out purposely as this is just whats on my hard drive. I have nothing else worth using I'll go down the Quayside


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

That is your drive? :doublesho

Where the hell do you live chap?


Maxtor.


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Haha, Ive edited. Hard drive I meant lol.


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

GIZTO29 said:


> Haha, Ive edited. Hard drive I meant lol.


:lol::lol::lol::lol: Classic. I was going to ask for a ride in your private jet too.

Post up any more tilt shift you do mate, I love them.

Maxtor.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

You can do this in PS GITZO.

something like;

quick mask,
Gradient tool,
Centre grad,
Filter > Lens effects > Blur

There is a tutorial online i'm sure of it.


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Its easy in photoshop, that's why not many people buy the lenses.

http://www.tiltshiftphotography.net/photoshop-tutorial.php


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Maxtor said:


> That is your drive? :doublesho
> 
> Where the hell do you live chap?
> 
> Maxtor.


Made me chuckle! :lol:


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Maxtor said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol: Ckassic. I was going to ask for a ride in your private jet too.
> 
> Post up any more tilt shift you do mate, I love them.
> 
> Maxtor.


Haha, believe me... i would bloody love to live there! Its Jaz Mirabel Beach Resort in Sharm El-Sheikh if anyones interested.
Heres a few more from work...



















Phil


----------



## Dan_Knightsval (Nov 10, 2010)

Tilt shift is a simple method, an illusion, and it's such a great technique when used correctly. It works best from an ariel view though. Think of new york city from an apartment block.


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Dan_Knightsval said:


> Tilt shift is a simple method, an illusion, and it's such a great technique when used correctly. It works best from an ariel view though. Think of new york city from an apartment block.


Yeh, i think ive just been trying to do them with whats at hand and will defo go out purposely with Tilt Shift in mind. The Gateshead Quayside may be good from the Tyne Bridge.
Phil


----------

